# Pls can you look at my BBT's



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I only started recording and charting my BBT this cycle after I miscarried my IVF angel 

I started with an ear thermometer, and the daily variation in temperature was so ridiculous even I, as a novice knew it wasnt right. So I invested in a BBT (2 decimal place) thermometer and at first I thought this looked much more like it should. But now I have noticed that my temp is exactly 36.18, every other day. Now I'm not sure my temp is moving enough.

For those of you that are also temping, please can you look at mine and tell me if you think there is enough variation in these, or do you think I may be getting what Fertility Friends describe as 'flat BBT readings'. They suggest changing the battery but the device should indicate when the battery is flat and it is not doing that.

Im so new to doing it, I just don't really know what it _should_ look like.

CD 27 - 36.18 (@ 4.15am after 2 hours sleep)
CD 28 - 36.28 (@ 4.10am after 3 hours sleep)
CD 29 - 36.18 (@ 4.10am after 2 hours sleep)
CD 30 - 36.20 (@ 5.30am after 2 hours sleep)
CD 31 - 36.18 (@ 4.10am after 3 hours sleep)
CD 32 - 36.49 (@ 4.20am after 2 hours sleep, was wakeful for a few mins before i remembered to do temp)
CD 33 - 36.18 (@ 4.15am after 3 hours sleep)

Thanks, and sorry for the boring detail!


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi mandimoo I'm not sure if they are normal are you still waiting for your AF? It should change then, well mine did. Check out the galleries on fertility friend maybe they will help.


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

HI Mandimoo,

I wouldn't worry too much. My BBT can vary loads from cycle to cycle. I thought it was strange this cycle becuase I had a couple of reading at 36.38 in close succession, I thought my thermometer was on the blink but persevered and temps changed. My waking times have been really erratic this cycle too - I keep waking up between 3 and 4 am and stay awake for about an hour before falling back to sleep. I've been taking my temp at whatever time I wake up and enter in on fertility.friend.com - I've (hopefully) enclosed a link to my last two charts so you can see how my temps vary.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e1265#share


----------

